# Most miles on a ride share car



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

Wondering what the most miles anyone's seen or has on thier car that would still pass a legit inspection and maybe what kind of car it is.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Every state is different, NY they don't ask the milage. So you could put a car on the road under 15 years old above NYC with unlimited miles. I have a 2007 Lincoln Town car used on new year's Eve with 180,000 miles but I'm sure many others have more. I just changed to a 2008 Corolla with 104,000 miles. Some cars, Toyota, Honda, old Lincoln's could run to 500,000 miles with good maintenance.


----------



## Jefferson DDBY (Jul 27, 2018)

Miles don't matter in the inspection. The inspection does not even check the odometer. I see lots of Prius with over 150,000 and some over 200,000 being driver by the full timers.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Some cities do require a car to be under a certain milage, so look into your area. Some are ridiculously low under 120,000


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

My previous car had over 300,000 miles before someone hit me.


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

Roadmasta said:


> Some cities do require a car to be under a certain milage, so look into your area. Some are ridiculously low under 120,000


Really? That's interesting. Didn't know that. Had no idea some states had milage limits. 
I should rephrase my original post. By passing a legit inspection I just meant in the drivers opinion.
Was looking to see what models last the longest and what is the most miles anyone has on thier car that is still driving rideshare. Or has taken as a pax and noticed the odometer reading on another car.


----------



## p38fln (Oct 23, 2018)

Minnesota requires 150K miles or less than 10 years... 
Thankfully I'm registered in Wisconsin, which has no limits whatsoever other than the self-imposed 15 year limits from Uber and Lyft. 275K miles on my suburban and 198K on my Malibu.


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

p38fln said:


> Minnesota requires 150K miles or less than 10 years...
> Thankfully I'm registered in Wisconsin, which has no limits whatsoever other than the self-imposed 15 year limits from Uber and Lyft. 275K miles on my suburban and 198K on my Malibu.


This is taking a twist here. I'm in Michigan. When I signed up there was nothing stating that a vehicle had to be under a specific mileage to be eligible, just the model year was the factor. Where did you find out that MN vehicles over 150K are not eligible?


----------



## p38fln (Oct 23, 2018)

Homie G said:


> This is taking a twist here. I'm in Michigan. When I signed up there was nothing stating that a vehicle had to be under a specific mileage to be eligible, just the model year was the factor. Where did you find out that MN vehicles over 150K are not eligible?


On the Uber city page to drive in either Minneapolis or Duluth. I also read the city code for Duluth, and it's specified there as well.


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

So a well maintained practically perfect condition vehicle that would pass a Raiser inspection with flying colors that has over a certain mileage which varies in jurisdictions is ineligible to drive?
Utter nonsense mandate.


----------



## p38fln (Oct 23, 2018)

The taxicab industry managed to jam that in there. One company runs a fleet of early 2000s Suburbans that would never pass the mileage limit, but they were able to argue that the TNC vehicles have to meet the mileage limitation for "safety".

Also, in Wisconsin we don't do inspections. Uber doesn't even ask what condition the car is in when you sign up or add a new vehicle.


----------

